
Autonomous vehicles: Why Alphabet could be set to win the race - prkralex
https://www.verdict.co.uk/autonomous-vehicles-why-alphabet-could-be-set-to-win-the-race/
======
iopuy
I'd be extremely surprised if Alphabet does not at some point make an
announcement stunning the self driving car industry in terms of capabilities
and offerings. Their tech is unmatched but kept under extremely tight wraps.
As an Xoogler I'm confident within the next 12-48 months, after much
regulation has been crafted does Alphabet release its creation upon the world.

